# Purchasing a car as a citizen without residency



## fourtailpipes (Jun 8, 2012)

hello all, 

i have recently purchased a vacation home in sicily, and i would like to purchase a car to keep there. i am a dual citizen (USA & Italy) and have an italian passport, but i am not a resident, and i do not have an italian drivers license. it is not possible for me to get italian residency, because i cannot get away from my job in the USA long enough. 

i have found a nice car for a good price that i would like to buy, but i can't seem to figure out what issues i will need to navigate. is it possible for someone in my position to purchase, title, and insure a car here, or is my only option to have a friend here buy it under their name? 

any help would be much appreciated... even if you can just point me to someone i can call to inquire. the seller assures me there are no problems with my situation, but obviously they are biased, and i would like to be sure before i shell out for a car.

thanks!


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

I think you will find that unless you are a citizen you cannot buy a car in Italy.


----------



## fourtailpipes (Jun 8, 2012)

i am a citizen... i'm just not a resident.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry, I meant resident.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It is legally permitted for AIRE-registered Italian citizens to buy, register, and insure automobiles in Italy. That's spelled out in (among other places) Article 134 of the "Codice della Strada." You do need an Italian _domicile_, but you've got that.


----------

